# Misc: Tamasin Day-Lewis, Wine.telegraph website, & English farming



## alexia (Mar 3, 2002)

I was recently given Tamasin Day-Lewis' "The Art of the Tart," and was checking out some of her other writings on the web. It's a beautiful little book, and it has a bunch of recipes I'd like to try, including a few that seemed unusual to me.

Day-Lewis writes regularly for the Daily Telegraph's Wine.telegraph. I found the article noted below very nicely written, bringing the issues of English traditional vs factory farming out in a very different way than most of what one reads about this issue. Wine.uk has an extensive archive of her articles plus her weekly recipe column.

(Day-Lewis' father is an eminent writer and a poet laureate of England, C. Day-Lewis. Good genes at work.)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/wine/main...%2Fedtam02.xml

But for a more entertaining read you might enjoy "Go boil your head" : 
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/wine/main...%2Fedtam23.xml


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

I love that book!


Have you tried the apricot tatin with almond paste? It's so good. :lips:


----------



## alexia (Mar 3, 2002)

You should check out some of Day-Lewis' columns if you like the book. There's a large archive of them. 

I have just finished going through the book and will probably try one of the savory tarts first - I've miss apricot season.


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

Do you think there is any relationship between Tamasin and Daniel Day-Lewis who is now married to playwrite Arthur Miller's daughter? Lots of talent is that family. Can you imagine the conversations around that dinner table? I'd give anything to be a fly on the wall.


----------



## alexia (Mar 3, 2002)

An established "arts" family. Did you ever read Pierre Bourdieu's "Distinction"? A heavy read and based on French social life, but the observations about the value of "cultural capital" (his phrase) are dead on.

http://www.eonline.com/Facts/People/...28,238,00.html


----------



## helena sarin (Sep 1, 2002)

great book! i like corn/scallion tart with polenta crust.
Another one i'd like to try is poricini tart: i just need to find porcinis without grit.
I have a question though: what about these currants in the canadian tart? Are they raisins or fresh berries? I'm always confused about which one is which.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Have you seen her latest book, Good Tempered Food, Alexia?


----------



## alexia (Mar 3, 2002)

No, Isa. Thanks for the heads up. Have you seen it yet? or just read about it.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

I read about it in the local paper. They named it one of their top ten cookbooks of the year. I have yet to see it. I'll look it up next time I'm at the store. 

Here is their list of the top cookbooks for this year:

Sarah Moulton Cooks At Home by Sarah Moulton 
Chez Panisse Fruits by Alice Waters
Glourious French Food by James Peterson 
Good Tempered Food by Tamasin Day-Lewis
300 Best Comfort Recipes by ohanna Burkhard
The Babbo Cookbook by Mario Batali
Home For Dinner by Lucy Waverman
Barefoot Contessa Family Style by Ina Garten
Forever Summer by Nigella Lawson
Simply Bishop's: Easy Seasonal Recipes by John Bishop


----------

